# Cmake build obs studio did not appear video capture device?



## JaredWei (Mar 6, 2018)

Hello everyone , I am a forum newcomer and obs studio development novice, refer to the following website(https://obsproject.com/wiki/install-instructions) to install the development version of obs studio to run, but do not know why there will be less video capture device, I hope there is any way to restore the video capture device Options(The OBS home screen Source + there) can be used, build in win10 vs2017 winx64, with the following log files and pictures please help Thank you





Obs studio ver 21.0.1 in the latest build cmake will be the following error message, I do not know have any relationship !?

CMake Deprecation Warning at C: /Users/Jared/Desktop/cmake-3.9.6-win64-x64/share/cmake-3.9/Modules/UseSWIG.cmake: 228 (message):? SWIG_ADD_MODULE is deprecated. Use SWIG_ADD_LIBRARY instead.? Call Stack (most recent call first):? Deps / obs-scripting / obspython / CMakeLists.txt: 33 (SWIG_ADD_MODULE)?
CMake Deprecation Warning at C: /Users/Jared/Desktop/cmake-3.9.6-win64-x64/share/cmake-3.9/Modules/UseSWIG.cmake: 228 (message):? SWIG_ADD_MODULE is deprecated. Use SWIG_ADD_LIBRARY instead.? Call Stack (most recent call first):? Deps / obs-scripting / obslua / CMakeLists.txt: 19 (SWIG_ADD_MODULE)







afterwards, I have to build into other IDE platforms such as VS2015 or VS2013 try to see if there is no video capture available, but there will be unable to establish cmake.


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi. just compiled from the repository today without problems.
seems you are on w64 and cMake simply couldnt find your build chain.
Could you post your environment please ? There should be an env var named like VS140COMNTOOLS


----------



## JaredWei (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello Marcedo, I think you are saying this as follows

Environment Variables:







Environment variable of Path:




According to what you said VS140COMNTOOLS this environment variable, I have another found VS2017 installation did not establish the environment variable VS150COMNTOOLS
https://github.com/Microsoft/visualfsharp/issues/1761
It is not clear what is the relationship between OBS?

Thank you for reply
Have a good day


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi, Jared
- seems you choosed to use multiple build Chains with custom defined Locations. thats not wrong as long as you used the VS Installer to do so. (so it could write the loation into the registry) 
- so an installation issue might be causing your problem.
- following the steps given in tha links below should fix your Problem.
https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/walkthrough-build-obs-studio-for-win64.82170/ 

cheers, Marcedo


----------



## JaredWei (Mar 10, 2018)

HI Marcedo
According to the link you gave, I can already create the vs2015 x32 version of OBS. The options for this resource have been increased, but there is still no video capture device.
Is this related to the OBS I downloaded from the github ZIP file?
The reason I didn't use git clone is because I'm not too familiar with using it.
Thank you for reply
I will continue to identify the key points of the problem.


----------



## Osiris (Mar 10, 2018)

You need to follow the instructions EXACTLY, so don't use the zip.


----------



## Marcedo (Mar 10, 2018)

...Updated the Build-walkthrough with more detailed Steps on how to fetch the Sources.


----------



## JaredWei (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you for feedback!
Use git gui to download the OBS Studio there Video Capture device
Cheers!


----------

